# Brixton Wave  2017 - 2018



## editor (May 18, 2017)

It looks like this tourist-targeting splash-lite festival is going ahead.  



> The Brixton Wave is a brand new 3-day Festival to be held over the Summer that’s going to build on Brixton’s reputation as a destination of choice.
> The festival will be held over the weekend of 11th - 13th August 2017, with a one day food festival planned for Friday 11th, an exciting retail focus and shopping day on Saturday 12th, cultural, music, arts and street food festival on Sunday 13th.
> 
> Brixton Wave aim is to develop the festival into a community asset with a broader food, arts and cultural tourism legacy for Brixton with international prestige and recognition, whilst remaining as representative of modern Brixton as possible.



Brixton Wave Festival 11th - 13th August 2017


----------



## lefteri (May 18, 2017)

So a mini carnival predominantly about music is to become a festival predominantly about retail, food and undefined 'arts'?

whataloadofbollocks


----------



## felixgolightly (May 18, 2017)

They're not even sure of the dates.


----------



## lefteri (May 18, 2017)

felixgolightly said:


> They're not even sure of the dates.



I'm sure the 4th-6th one will be better


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

felixgolightly said:


> They're not even sure of the dates.


I just noticed that - one date on their header and a different one on the page copy. It doesn't bode well for the professionalism of the event.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

Who the fuck gives a shit about "building on Brixton’s reputation as a destination of choice"? What about the people that already live here?  Why can't they have a festival that's about them and not some kind of retail bonanza for tourists?

Their Facebook page hasn't been touched since last year, but on that they say they're targeting "young, first time festival goers."  Not sure where that comes from. 



> Brixton Wave is a brand new 3-day Festival to be held over the summer 2017 in the heart of Brixton.
> 
> The aim is to provide an array of fantastic events, for people of all ages and varying tastes. With the emphasis on young, first time festival goers and families, everyone can experience a wide range of activities within a safe environment.
> Brixton Wave


----------



## editor (May 25, 2017)

It's already chaotic: a friend was given a job to organise part of the festival. And then he saw they'd posted up an advert for his job behind his back a week later. He's just quit.


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2017)

Network Rail official partners


----------



## editor (May 25, 2017)

This description still pisses me off: 



> *The Brixton Wave is a brand new 3-day Festival to be held over the Summer that’s going to build on Brixton’s reputation as a destination of choice.*


And WTF is a " cultural tourism legacy"?


----------



## Gramsci (May 25, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Network Rail official partners



I do find it rather tactless , given what NR have done to small business in Brixton, that Brixton Wave have agreed to have them sponsor the event.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2017)

I've altered the date in the thread title. Let's hope they stick with it.


----------



## snowy_again (May 26, 2017)

Arf: http://brixtonwave.uk/ 

On FB they signposted someone to that site ^^^ seems they haven't paid their web hosting fees.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Arf: http://brixtonwave.uk/
> 
> On FB they signposted someone to that site ^^^ seems they haven't paid their web hosting fees.


Their twitter account is yet to tweet too. I'm finding a devastating lack of enthusiasm for this event online and offline' Having the cops and Network Rail sponsor kind of plays down the supposed 'community' aspect of this.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 8, 2017)

Pass the sick bag:



> The event is being organised by the Brixton Wave team which is led by Ros Griffiths. Ros grew up in Brixton and holds a Master’s Degree in Community Organising. She is an award winning Social Entrepreneur with a proven track record in creating relevant and tailored community cohesion and youth engagement projects. She has also worked closely with local businesses, MET police, and Local/Central Government for over 25 years, in pursuit of her vision to forge new relationships and socio-investments for the community.



I can't find the bit of the site which explains what percentage of the funds go into the pockets of the organiser.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 11, 2017)

There have been changes to the published programme. The Friday and Saturday are about shopping. 
Sunday, the day of music and stuff is cancelled. No details about what Friday and saturday shopping days will comprise of. I suspect Ros and her chums will intimidate shop keepers into putting a stupid Wave poster in their windows and tap them up for funds. 
That is it. No street party, no music, no closed roads, no fucking fun.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 11, 2017)

.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2017)

TopCat said:


> There have been changes to the published programme. The Friday and Saturday are about shopping.
> Sunday, the day of music and stuff is cancelled. No details about what Friday and saturday shopping days will comprise of. I suspect Ros and her chums will intimidate shop keepers into putting a stupid Wave poster in their windows and tap them up for funds.
> That is it. No street party, no music, no closed roads, no fucking fun.


Have you got a link for this?

*edit - just seen it's vanished from the website


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2017)

Posted the bad news on Buzz: 
Brixton Wave festival loses live music and becomes all about food, tourism and shopping


----------



## Maharani (Jul 11, 2017)

First time in forever I'm home in August and this. Fucking shite.


----------



## hendo (Jul 11, 2017)

How can you 'celebrate' a shopping experience? Laughable.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 11, 2017)

TopCat said:


> There have been changes to the published programme. The Friday and Saturday are about shopping.
> Sunday, the day of music and stuff is cancelled. No details about what Friday and saturday shopping days will comprise of. I suspect Ros and her chums will intimidate shop keepers into putting a stupid Wave poster in their windows and tap them up for funds.
> That is it. No street party, no music, no closed roads, no fucking fun.



What a farce. Brixton is busy enough on Fridays and Saturdays as it is. Most restaurants are rammed.


----------



## bimble (Jul 11, 2017)

A 'festival' that consists of buying things using an app on your phone or something?
Bunch of jokers.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 11, 2017)

This is shit

I want splash back


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 11, 2017)

I think it's particularly shit that to participate in this you have to buy stuff 

I don't think some of the discussions on here about affordability and invlusivity are always all that helpful but I don't see how this can be presented as any kind of community event if you have to consume to be part of it


----------



## sealion (Jul 11, 2017)

I see network rail are involved the cunts. I hope someone from there PR team turns up on the day.


----------



## sealion (Jul 11, 2017)

I doubt the stall holders can afford to give much more of a discount on there produce. So im guessing it's all the vibrant foodie destinations that will get custom pushed there way.


----------



## sealion (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh and no fucking reggae


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2017)

Here is excerpt from my notes from the Brixton Neighborhood Forum meeting last Thursday I posted up on Brixton chat thread.



> ]At this point some one ( Tina) who runs the night market on Windrush Square complained that she had tried to organise a small event to celebrate Jamaican Independence Day ( in conjunction with Latin American community) and been told by Council it wasn't allowed.
> 
> There followed discussion between her and Devon ( Chair of Forum) that got heated. ( Imo argument in Black community about ending of Splash had something to do with this).
> 
> ...



From the interchange of views between members of the Black community at the forum ( see above) there is definitely feeling that Wave is poor replacement for Splash. 

It's not just  Ros it Brixton BID who are pushing for cleaned up consumerist replacement for Splash.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2017)

Brixton BID has a lot of the Afro Carribbean business community on its board. Imo they are doing quite well out of the demographic change in Brixton. There are divisions in the Black community in Brixton. They came to surface at the Brixton Neighborhood Forum meeting last Thursday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2017)

hendo said:


> How can you 'celebrate' a shopping experience? Laughable.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 11, 2017)

Well looking at the detail, it becomes clear how Ros and chums plan to monetise this event for themselves.
Check the objectives, the bit about the lasting legacy for Wave, the setting up of a social enterprise (with grant money coming in) with no doubt Ros as CEO on a fat salary surrounded by newly appointed paid chums.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2017)

TopCat said:


> Well looking at the detail, it becomes clear how Ros and chums plan to monetise this event for themselves.
> Check the objectives, the bit about the lasting legacy for Wave, the setting up of a social enterprise (with grant money coming in) with no doubt Ros as CEO on a fat salary surrounded by newly appointed paid chums.


snouts in the trough


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 11, 2017)

sealion said:


> Oh and no fucking reggae



Avocado burger, lovingly hand-glazed with a Reggae-Reggae sauce reduction. £18.99 (or £15 with the app).


----------



## sealion (Jul 11, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> Avocado burger, lovingly hand-glazed with a Reggae-Reggae sauce reduction. £18.99 (or £15 with the app).


Why not go extra edgy and eat it in a fish tank ???  Unique and yours to devour for only £30.


----------



## drachir (Jul 12, 2017)

What an absolute joke, surely even Henries aren't going to be interested in this bollocks?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2017)

Brixton Wave bye bye....


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

Every last thing that made Brixton unique and actually "vibrant" is being replaced by commercial, entrepreneurial, foodie, upmarket shite for the Moneyed Bland Set. Fuck shopping festivals to put Brixton as a 'destination'. Fuck making Brixton another crap Camden.


----------



## Winot (Jul 12, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Brixton Wave bye bye....



Not waving but drowning


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Every last thing that made Brixton unique and actually "vibrant" is being replaced by commercial, entrepreneurial, foodie, upmarket shite for the Moneyed Bland Set. Fuck shopping festivals to put Brixton as a 'destination'. Fuck making Brixton another crap Camden.



Where is Roz in all of this? I thought she was the one with the masters degree in Community Development?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 12, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Where is Roz in all of this? I thought she was the one with the masters degree in Community Development?


Ros has positioned herself firmly at the forefront of a new acceptable blackness in Brixton (acceptable to the authorities that is). Ensure your demands are only about shopping and hey presto, a plum job.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 12, 2017)

Ros' expertise in shopping is a sight to behold. At Tesco there was one vacant self-service till. But nobody could use it because Ros had sent one of her children ahead to reserve it for her.  As she ambled slowly past the queue of bemused, frustrated shoppers, the look of disdain and entitlement on her face told you everything you need to know about her commitment to the community.  She can't or won't contemplate anything except her own self-interest.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

From this:










To:








From a community street party to a consumerist "shopping experiences" with shitty fucking "tasting menus".


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

Fuck me they're incompetent at social media. One tweet. Hashtags empty. FB page empty.



> No results for *#wavefoodtour*
> The term you entered did not bring up any results. You may have mistyped your term or your Search setting could be protecting you from some potentially sensitive content.





> No results for *#waveshoptour*
> The term you entered did not bring up any results. You may have mistyped your term or your Search setting could be protecting you from some potentially sensitive content.


----------



## sealion (Jul 12, 2017)

If you wanted to hire a pitch this was the blurb,,
Monies going to Metro sports foundation which is run by METRO SPORTS FOUNDATION LIMITED - Officers (free information from Companies House)


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 12, 2017)

It's all a long way from Reclaim the Streets, c.1999.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> It's all a long way from Reclaim the Streets, c.1999.



No wanky foodie and shopping apps required...











Brixton Reclaim The Streets party – archive photos and video footage, 6th June 1998


----------



## TopCat (Jul 12, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> It's all a long way from Reclaim the Streets, c.1999.


It would not take much to have our Sunday anyway. RTS is a great example. I loved that day.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 13, 2017)

Can't we harness the power of the Internet to get a sound system and cause some dancing obstruction that weekend anyway?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 13, 2017)

Why waste a good sound system on a shopaholic festival...


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why waste a good sound system on a shopaholic festival...


I'm not sure you'd even notice if this 'festival' is taking place seeing as it primarily seems to be about encouraging tourists to come in and shop and fill their faces with trendy food. Like they already do, in vast numbers.

I wrote to the person who is supposed to creating this pointless shopping app yesterday to ask when it might see the light of day. No reply. I assume that businesses who don't fork out to get involved will be excluded from this app but I doubt if it's going to make any difference. Who the fuck downloads an app these days for such a small event? 

And that the fuck does "destination of choice" mean anyway?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 13, 2017)

It's all a load of bollocks
...and bollocks to it all....


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2017)

A reminder of the messy end of Splash. 






The fuckers still haven't credited me for their front page photo which they stole.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 13, 2017)

TopCat said:


> Well looking at the detail, it becomes clear how Ros and chums plan to monetise this event for themselves.
> Check the objectives, the bit about the lasting legacy for Wave, the setting up of a social enterprise (with grant money coming in) with no doubt Ros as CEO on a fat salary surrounded by newly appointed paid chums.



Again.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 13, 2017)

sealion said:


> If you wanted to hire a pitch this was the blurb,,
> Monies going to Metro sports foundation which is run by METRO SPORTS FOUNDATION LIMITED - Officers (free information from Companies House)




So all the money flows back to Ros Griffiths?  Not cool.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 13, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why waste a good sound system on a shopaholic festival...



Because it would scare those here for the "cultural tourism"?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2017)

The transition from the community celebration of Brixton Splash to the neutered, consumerist, tourist-luring Brixton Wave surely stands as a perfect metaphor to what has happened to Brixton in recent years.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 14, 2017)

editor said:


> The transition from the community celebration of Brixton Splash to the neutered, consumerist, tourist-luring Brixton Wave surely stands as a perfect metaphor to what has happened to Brixton in recent years.



Sadly true.
Also sad that someone who puts herself forward constantly as a "community leader" (although I've heard some more pungent epithets from the people she claims to represent), appears to frequently modify her position in order to take advantage of the new (Town Hall) reality.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: This is the blandification - the very real *white-washing* - of Brixtonian culture.  That a supposed community leader is complicit in this, is nauseating.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2017)

Brixton Wave appears to be all about Brixton as a "foodie" destination. This does nothing for those business who aren't eateries. The kind of shops ordinary Joe uses.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2017)

At least Splash was cheap festival for locals. I can't see Wave as having any relevance to the residents of the Loughborough Estate near me.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton Wave appears to be all about Brixton as a "foodie" destination. This does nothing for those business who aren't eateries. The kind of shops ordinary Joe uses.


It's not for the long term residents - it's designed to increase the profile and profitability of nu-Brixton entrepreneurial types and all those who have climbed aboard the Brixton funding gravy train - and selected friends. 

That said their social media strategy is pure clusterfuck. No none has been arsed to post anything on their pointless #waveshoptour hashtag on Twitter and #wavefoodtour hashtag on Twitter hashtags, there's still fuck all on Facebook and Twitter, the app is nowhere to be seen and the thing is only three weeks away.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2017)

Without the (working) App there is nothing but a vacuum.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 23, 2017)

Anyone know any businesses taking part? Nothing on their website and none of the ones I've spoken to, both food and retail, have been approached.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Anyone know any businesses taking part? Nothing on their website and none of the ones I've spoken to, both food and retail, have been approached.


Just over two weeks to go and still *nothing* on their Twitter or FB feeds. This thing is looking dead in the water.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 23, 2017)

editor said:


> This thing is looking dead in the water.


Boom-boom!


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2017)

Turns out that the Brixton Blog are MASSIVE fans of Brixton Wave.

Ride the Brixton Wave

The app developer never got back to me, and it's not on Android yet. Anyone seen it on iOS?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 24, 2017)

Looks like they just regurgitated a press release,


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

This comment was added to the Buzz article: 


> Here’s the copy and paste message sent to local companies – today, with 2 weeks to go!
> 
> “Hi, we are putting on a two day food & shopping festival in Brixton on the 11th & 12th August 2017 to build on all that’s good about Brixton. we want to change people’s experience of visiting local business and we want businesses to have extra appeal to the locals. What we require from you is to provide offers which customers can access using the Brixton wave app. Your offers will not just be available for the two days, but all year round. The app which is being launched at the festival will enable people to plan their tasting tour and shopping over the two days. Our aim is to boost local business by attracting more visitors and offer something exciting to locals. We are offering a 14 day free trail of the app. You can register below TAKE PART - Brixton Wave I am happy to setup a meeting with you in-order to give you a demo of the app and discuss further. I look forward to your response. kind regards,”
> 
> Doesn’t really sell it.


So they're asking businesses to offer discounts all year around in exchange for what? To appear on a pointless app that still hasn't surfaced?


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 25, 2017)

Free trail though


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 25, 2017)

Fire the proof reader.


----------



## bimble (Jul 25, 2017)

This is going to be so fun I can barely contain my excitement. 

On the other hand I kind of love it as it makes me feel a lot better about my own shambolic event organising skillz.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

They've changed the home page text again. 'Local music artists' has appeared.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

Their FB page is still reporting it as a three day event as is their own front page


----------



## bimble (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 25, 2017)

I wonder how much the organisers got in grants funding, which could have gone a long way for smaller community projects.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I wonder how much the organisers got in grants funding, which could have gone a long way for smaller community projects.


All the funding and income for this should be transparent.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 26, 2017)

"What we REQUIRE from you...."


----------



## T & P (Jul 26, 2017)

I actually reckon that most people in Brixton and indeed elsewhere in London (who are supposed to to be the ones flocking to Brixton for this destination event) still won't be aware of its existence even the day before it's due to start, let alone be tempted to attend it.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 28, 2017)

This is taken from the PDF for volunteers on the BW website: _"Be available for our induction weekend on Saturday 22 & Sunday 23 July 2017"
_
I wonder whether the induction weekend actually took place.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Hard to keep up with their ever shifting mission statements. it now reads: 



> Brixton Wave festival will have a broader food, arts and cultural tourism legacy for Brixton, whilst remaining as representative of modern Brixton as possible. Our vision is to develop the festival into a community asset with international prestige and recognition.



They've really ramped up their online presence now too, with their Twitter feed smashing through the three posts landmark.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

I followed their advice to "find them on Facebook" but there's still only two posts there - one from May, the other from last year. Apart from the Brixton Blog advert-posturing-as-an-article, their online presence is close to zero. 

It's not looking good, is it?


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 28, 2017)

scarcely a ripple of media interest either
(sorry)


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> scarcely a ripple of media interest either
> (sorry)


Not a drop.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 28, 2017)

I have a feeling that this event will be a damp squib ( or is it squid? I never am sure, but then I guess all squids are damp, so it must be squib)


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Ten days to go and still no press releases, no updates, no social media activity and no app.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2017)

Someone sent me this: 



> You might not be surprised to know that Brixton Wave have not been issued with the license yet, therefore should not be advertising as an event taking place in Brixton.



Seven days to go. All social media channels remain silent and there's no sign of the promised app. Why can't they at least say what the fuck is going on?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 3, 2017)

Crunchy, crunchy popcorn time. Seriously though, their website says they're funded through grants, as well as tickets and advertising so I very much hope they have to pay back any grant money, or donate it to schemes that would make good use of it like @bimbles excellent adventure playground restoration.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Anyone know any businesses taking part? Nothing on their website and none of the ones I've spoken to, both food and retail, have been approached.



I talked to two shopkeepers I know today. One had letter asking him if he would give discounts. The other said he had received nothing.

I asked both if anyone from Wave had asked them what they would like Wave to do. Neither had been consulted.

The were both negative about Brixton BID. Didn't see it as relevant to them. Nor were they enthusiastic about Brixton Wave.

One of them brought up that the final day has been cancelled. That was to be the day for music. He said the bit for the local community had been cancelled. The other two days were for the newer eateries. He didn't think Wave was about the local community.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

I was hoping for clarification after messaging them several times, but didn't hear a thing. There's still nothing on their website or social media channels, so maybe this will get a response:  Three days to go until the Brixton Wave festival and still there’s silence from the organisers


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

Some comments from FB: 


> Says much about the organisers that they consider anyone 55+ to be a senior citizen..for whom special senior food is provided..wtf. Looks dreadful. To be avoided.





> Shall we totter down and get our 'senior citizen' meal? What the actual fuck. From the borough that used to allow J-Day in the park. It's a sorry, sorry show.


----------



## bimble (Aug 8, 2017)

what an utter shambles. Totally agree that any funding they received should be returned. Even if they do manage to create an app in the next 2 days that gives people some money off in some restaurants how is that a "festival"


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

bimble said:


> what an utter shambles. Totally agree that any funding they received should be returned. Even if they do manage to create an app in the next 2 days that gives people some money off in some restaurants how is that a "festival"


You'd think they'd have an interest in informing and responding to Brixton's biggest listings website but it seems not.  I can't see this going ahead in any way that resembles the original claims of it being a 'festival'. And where's the app? Surely the whole point of it is that people can download it well in advance and get chance to plan their day?


----------



## bimble (Aug 8, 2017)

I've filled out their 'contact us' form, as an eager punter hoping to find out what's going on.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm not the only one asking:


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

The Facebook event page has been up for three months, and...


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 8, 2017)

It's weird that there is nothing up on Facebook ... You'd expect something even if it was shit. If they've genuinely got nothing happening then you'd figure they'd have to say as much


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 8, 2017)

Yup - their sponsors all seem quiet too.....


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Yup - their sponsors all seem quiet too.....


I'll drop them a line and ask for their thoughts.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2017)

very amusing. the aftermath of this non event will be a good opportunity to kill off any future attempts at a gentrified Splash, hopefully once and for all. Id imagine there'll be a vacuum there if someone wants to fill it  with something proper.


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe they'll quietly change the date to 11 & 12 August 2018 and claim all is well and of course there is not much information available and no app as the event is still a year away...


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

ska invita said:


> very amusing. the aftermath of this non event will be a good opportunity to kill off any future attempts at a gentrified Splash, hopefully once and for all. Id imagine there'll be a vacuum there if someone wants to fill it  with something proper.


Just a fucking sound system in Windrush Square and some stalls would have been something, but fuck this opportunistic, entrepreneurial, tourist-attracting consumerist shoppin'n'eating fest.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

ska invita said:


> very amusing. the aftermath of this non event will be a good opportunity to kill off any future attempts at a gentrified Splash, hopefully once and for all. Id imagine there'll be a vacuum there if someone wants to fill it  with something proper.


I have just tweeted Brixton Bid, Black Cultural Archives, TfL and Network Rail with a link to the article and asked them for their thoughts as official listed sponsors.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Just a fucking sound system in Windrush Square and some stalls would have been something, but fuck this opportunistic, entrepreneurial, tourist-attracting consumerist shoppin'n'eating fest.


absolutely.  it's really not  that hard with a few resources behind you. I reckon you should think about  trying to take Splash on in 2018 editor, and getting a little crew  involved. Would be able to create the original vision of that guy who always gets airbrushed out of the history  (Sam? I forget  his name).   like you said, it needn't be too big.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

ska invita said:


> absolutely.  it's really not  that hard with a few resources behind you. I reckon you should think about  trying to take Splash on in 2018 editor, and getting a little crew  involved. Would be able to create the original vision of that guy who always gets airbrushed out of the history  (Sam? I forget  his name).   like you said, it needn't be too big.


Weelllll, funny you should say that as something might be coming up.

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Weelllll, funny you should say that as something might be coming up.
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted.


 
I'm free for dj spots and can get a nice rig for nothing


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

ska invita said:


> I'm free for dj spots and can get a nice rig for nothing


Let me see if this all comes together and I will be in touch!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Let me see if this all comes together and I will be in touch!



....and me...


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2017)

Just saw a post by Brixtonblog on fb saying it's been postponed


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2017)

It's not a wave. It's just a shower of shit.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep. It's dead, Jim
Brixton Wave is cancelled with just two days to go

Given the fact it had full backing, it's really unprofessional to cancel it at short notice. There's no way should this be allowed to go ahead  next year.


----------



## bimble (Aug 9, 2017)

"Concerns about safety and sanitation" - for  a non existent shopping and restaurant discount app?
What a bunch of dishonest jokers.
I am keen to learn about how much funding they got.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2017)

Compare with this event. No Network Rail, Met Police or Lambeth funding needed. No pointless app and an event that actually got the community involved with no bollocks about turning Brixton into a consumerist 'destination of choice.'











Brixton Come Together 2015 photos: sunshine, music and anti-gentrification


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2017)

> What sanitation issues did a shopping app have?


----------



## drachir (Aug 10, 2017)

editor said:


>



Ha, that was me. Small world/facebook.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 10, 2017)

editor said:


> What sanitation issues did a shopping app have?


It was a load of shite?


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2017)

ska invita said:


> It was a load of shite?


The unpleasant smell of vapourware.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 10, 2017)

Was there ever an app at all? This smells like a scam from start to finish.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2017)

The whole sad story Brixton Splash to Brixton Wave: a tale of ego, incompetence and a misguided Lambeth Council


----------



## TopCat (Aug 10, 2017)

How much sponsorship money did she get? How much grant money? Forty pieces of silver?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 10, 2017)

Good luck to those trying to get their money back. The lesson to be drawn is - never give it to Ros in the first place.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 10, 2017)

editor said:


> The whole sad story Brixton Splash to Brixton Wave: a tale of ego, incompetence and a misguided Lambeth Council



I would add that Brixton BID were heavily involved in this debacle.A question is how much money Brixton BID put into this.

Also that one of the reasons given for replacing Splash was that Splash had , in some people's view, become to big. That Wave would be more event based around local community.  That didn't work out.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 10, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Also that one of the reasons given for replacing Splash was that Splash had , in some people's view, become to big.



Well it doesn't get any smaller than what's going to happen this weekend, so mission accomplished


----------



## paolo (Aug 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Compare with this event. No Network Rail, Met Police or Lambeth funding needed. No pointless app and an event that actually got the community involved with no bollocks about turning Brixton into a consumerist 'destination of choice.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was a mint year. It had a very local feel.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 11, 2017)

I think it's worth pointing out that given the event was forced to cancel after '15 it was never going to be easy to get a big music day thing going again.

There would've been so many pressures from police and council even with funding.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I think it's worth pointing out that given the event was forced to cancel after '15 it was never going to be easy to get a big music day thing going again.
> 
> There would've been so many pressures from police and council even with funding.


There's been plenty of smaller, more community focused music events in Windrush Square since though. No consumerist app needed!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 12, 2017)

ska invita said:


> absolutely.  it's really not  that hard with a few resources behind you. I reckon you should think about  trying to take Splash on in 2018 editor, and getting a little crew  involved. Would be able to create the original vision of that guy who always gets airbrushed out of the history  (Sam? I forget  his name).   like you said, it needn't be too big.



Pat.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 13, 2017)

editor said:


> There's been plenty of smaller, more community focused music events in Windrush Square since though. No consumerist app needed!



Yes I agree, I was just pointing out that it was always going to be a struggle to have something like the big Splash event again. Anyway it seems BCA are doing their thing anyway in Windrush Sq so perhaps that'll fill the gap.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Aug 13, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's not a wave. It's just a shower of shit.



More of a flush.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Yes I agree, I was just pointing out that it was always going to be a struggle to have something like the big Splash event again. Anyway it seems BCA are doing their thing anyway in Windrush Sq so perhaps that'll fill the gap.



What's the BCA thing? I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> What's the BCA thing? I haven't heard anything about it.



THIS - BCA 3rd Anniversary


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2017)

Any public fall out to rubberneck at?


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Any public fall out to rubberneck at?


No response from the FoI request yet but it should be coming....


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2017)

Here we go. So where did the money go?

Exclusive: Failed Brixton Wave event has invoiced Lambeth Council for £8,800


----------



## TopCat (Sep 25, 2017)

I bet posh Lee is sneering over the mere four figure sum.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

Just noticed that the Buzz articles on this non-event was getting traffic from a Reddit post: 


> We had a similar problem with a sanctioned event, which led to an unresolved mystery. (As it was neither a disappearance nor a murder I considered writing it up in full, but decided that it was too obscure and too local to bother with).
> 
> We had a local festival which went horribly wrong in 2015 - the overcrowding was so extreme it was fortunate that nobody died. After a deliberate pause it was due to come back in 2017, and a Web site, Twitter and Facebook accounts were set up and promises of smartphone apps were made.
> 
> ...


Anyone got any idea who the "well known local musician" who "has an interest" in it taking place could be?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2017)

editor said:


> Just noticed that the Buzz articles on this non-event was getting traffic from a Reddit post:
> Anyone got any idea who the "well known local musician" who "has an interest" in it taking place could be?


talking about you i guess - includes complaint that Buzz replaces 'local media', whatever thats mean to be. SLP?


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

ska invita said:


> talking about you i guess - includes complaint that Buzz replaces 'local media', whatever thats mean to be. SLP?


I don't think I really fit the bill as "well known local musician," especially as a lot of people don't even know I play anything. It's not like I was trying to get my band to play.

If they'd said 'DJ' maybe I might then have thought it was me, although 'well known' would be a stretch!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2017)

editor said:


> I don't think I really fit the bill as "well known local musician," especially as a lot of people don't even known I play anything. It's not like I was trying to get my band to play.
> 
> If they'd said 'DJ' maybe I might then have thought it was me, although 'well known' would be a stretch!


the musician bit linked with moaning about negative media/ gales of indignation bit does suggest you, but i know what you mean. Blacker Dread would be the only other person that springs to my mind


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2017)

Brixton Wave is back and it's going 'international' 






Brixton Wave invites businesses to ‘think big’ and be part of their ‘international’ 2018 festival


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2017)

laugh or cry?


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2017)

ska invita said:


> laugh or cry?


But it comes with a FREE APP LISTING!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2017)

has the council publicly disassosciated itself from them yet?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 14, 2017)

ska invita said:


> has the council publicly disassosciated itself from them yet?


The Council helped birth this.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 14, 2017)

Someone sign up as a Company.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 14, 2017)

That press release is so badly written it could only have come from the wonderfully literate Lee Japser. All it’s missing is a bit of racist rhetoric.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 26, 2018)

ABOUT - Brixton Wave

They have updated parts of this web site for 2018 but not all of it.

They have started a lot earlier so may have a chance of pulling something together but they really should start with proof reading the whole of the website.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## snowy_again (Jan 26, 2018)

ricbake said:


> ABOUT - Brixton Wave
> 
> They have updated parts of this web site for 2018 but not all of it.
> 
> They have started a lot earlier so may have a chance of pulling something together but they really should start with proof reading the whole of the website.



The volunteering pages are also set up for 2017


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

> Brixton Wave will be funded from stalls & bars, sponsorship, advertising, ticket income & grants.


What ticket income? I thought it was free?


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

This is still up from last year. Anyone remember seeing an "extensive social media/ print marketing campaign of posters, flyers"? 





> How are the funds used?
> An extensive social media/ print marketing campaign of posters, flyers and What’s On programme guides will be funded to draw visitors to the festival. Stages, PAs, stalls and gazebos will be hired. The funds will also pay for insurance, road closures, parking, toilets, security, crowd barriers, first aid and open space hire.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 26, 2018)

hahaha, I've just been blocked by their twitter account for asking who they were and how they were constituted... I don't think they really understand the internet.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> hahaha, I've just been blocked by their twitter account for asking who they were and how they were constituted... I don't think they really understand the internet.


It seems they've very chumsy with the Brixton Blog but they've never sent us anything at Brixton Buzz.  Mind you, that hasn't stopped them stealing at least one image from the site, just like Splash before them.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh, I think they've updated their strapline: 



> *Brixton Wave festival will have a broader food, arts and cultural tourism legacy for Brixton, whilst remaining as representative of modern Brixton as possible. Our vision is to develop the festival into a community asset with international prestige and recognition.*


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 26, 2018)

So a bit of digging; the BW web text is very similar to the owner of the Value My Time – Real London Tourism and Real Birmingham Tourism website - same idioms, grammatical style, typos etc.


----------



## nick (Jan 26, 2018)

I received 419 scam emails that are in better English, and with better proof reading standards, than the Value My Time web site


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 26, 2018)

They really don't like West London:

Valuemytime.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> They really don't like West London:
> 
> Valuemytime.co.uk


They LOVE hashtags though


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 26, 2018)

I am so very confused by that Value my time website and Facebook.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I am so very confused by that Value my time website and Facebook.


I can't work out the relationship between them and the Lambeth-backed Brixton Wave. Is Ros Griffiths involved?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm assuming Ros has them in as their social media person? The Wave website (although to be taken with a pinch of salt, as most of it is out of date), only lists Ros as managing Wave.  Value my Time is run by someone who came through the Prince's Trust programme and appears to be running their own Brixton based events business. But just no events in expensive West London. Which I guess they mean West End.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 28, 2018)

Mysteriously, my comment on their Facebook page about last year's fiasco has disappeared.....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 28, 2018)

That value my time facebook page is just dreadful.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 2, 2018)

Wave already alienating one Brixton buisness by using their image on their social media without bothering to credit / link to them or when mention their name.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Wave already alienating one Brixton buisness by using their image on their social media without bothering to credit / link to them or when mention their name.


That's the spirit! They've already nicked one of my images without credit too.

And here's how much they want the local community involved:



> You are blocked from following @BrixWave and viewing @BrixWave's Tweets. Learn more


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2018)

There seems to be very little activity for Brixton Wave seeing as it's just six weeks away. There's been no relevant activity on Twitter or Facebook for months and there's still no sign of this looong overdue app.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2018)

editor said:


> There seems to be very little activity for Brixton Wave seeing as it's just six weeks away. There's been no relevant activity on Twitter or Facebook for months and there's still no sign of this looong overdue app.


The SAG is getting stressed as they have had no contact from Ros. 
She ain't even begged up the Council for money (yet). 
But she is adamant it is going ahead.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

TopCat said:


> The SAG is getting stressed as they have had no contact from Ros.
> She ain't even begged up the Council for money (yet).
> But she is adamant it is going ahead.


And yet there's still no updates at all on their web page/Twitter/FB - and there's just three weeks to go!  And no app, obvs.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2018)

editor said:


> And yet there's still no updates at all on their web page/Twitter/FB - and there's just three weeks to go!


No temporary traffic order applied for so no carnival thing.

In fact just an update to 2018 dates on the website and an growing inkling from her previous facilitators this is all positioning on her part to avoid having to give back any funds she got last year.

We know the fairly small sum she got last year from the Council.

What we don't know until we see the Wave accounts is how much "match" funding she got elsewhere.

I expect we will next hear from Ros when she rips into Lambeth "Posh Lee Stylee" and accuses all and sundry of being bigots and bastards.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Jul 18, 2018)

TopCat said:


> The SAG is getting stressed as they have had no contact from Ros.
> She ain't even begged up the Council for money (yet).
> But she is adamant it is going ahead.



If you know about the workings of the SAG do you know what the incident was that caused concern in relation to the Country Show that they won't tell us about?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 18, 2018)

www.instagram.com/p/Bk8bgLugiah/

Valuemytime states: "_Due to unforeseen circumstances we have to declare we are no longer part of the Brixton Wave festival_"

But the Brixton Wave twitter account still wrongly states: "_Supported by http://Valuemytime.co.uk  and other partners_"


----------



## TopCat (Jul 18, 2018)

Tolpuddle said:


> If you know about the workings of the SAG do you know what the incident was that caused concern in relation to the Country Show that they won't tell us about?


It's a wildly exagerated instance of some people (could have been me even) telling gate stewards to fuck off when they demanded they throw their booze away before entering.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 18, 2018)

I avoided stewards completely last year, and went through holes in the fence....


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> www.instagram.com/p/Bk8bgLugiah/
> 
> Valuemytime states: "_Due to unforeseen circumstances we have to declare we are no longer part of the Brixton Wave festival_"
> 
> But the Brixton Wave twitter account still wrongly states: "_Supported by http://Valuemytime.co.uk  and other partners_"



VMT was running the Wave twitter account - there's the same spelling errors / grammatical style, and the peculiarly funny hatred for 'West London'.

I see you've asked for an update - I got promptly blocked for doing the same thing a few months ago!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> www.instagram.com/p/Bk8bgLugiah/
> 
> Valuemytime states: "_Due to unforeseen circumstances we have to declare we are no longer part of the Brixton Wave festival_"
> 
> But the Brixton Wave twitter account still wrongly states: "_Supported by http://Valuemytime.co.uk  and other partners_"


It has finally here!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

TopCat said:


> It's a wildly exagerated instance of some people (could have been me even) telling gate stewards to fuck off when they demanded they throw their booze away before entering.


And that invisible pitched battle with the cops, of course.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 18, 2018)

^Did they even read that before putting it up? Because I make that 3 typos + 2 grammar errors before you even get into parsing what the words actually mean. Shoddy work on every level. Proofreading is a part of valuing other people's time - your readers'.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

VMT are still on the website,

COMMUNITY - Brixton Wave


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2018)

Just nine days to go but ne'er a peep on social media or their website. 

And as for that definitely-coming-100%-guaranteed app - not a peep.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 1, 2018)

Wave lost in dead calm shocker


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Wave lost in dead calm shocker


Not even a ripple.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

Will it happen? Does anyone care? Brixton Wave 2018, 10th-12th August – is it dead in the water again?


----------



## aka (Aug 3, 2018)

editor said:


> Will it happen? Does anyone care? Brixton Wave 2018, 10th-12th August – is it dead in the water again?


No and no.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 3, 2018)

The only thing I care about is any money the organisers received being paid back


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The only thing I care about is any money the organisers received being paid back


Good luck trying to find anything about that. You'd think with that big row of big sponsors at the bottom of the page, there'd be plenty of people asking questions, but it seems no one's bothered about being associated with what looks like two total flops in a row. Strange.


----------



## aka (Aug 3, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The only thing I care about is any money the organisers received being paid back


doubt it was the big bucks if anything and any grant is probably lost in the LBL roundings, so FOI asks are pretty pointless.  The 'sponsor' logos are just logos and don't indicate anything.  Those in the brand dept at the various entities may like to know........


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

aka said:


> doubt it was the big bucks if anything and any grant is probably lost in the LBL roundings, so FOI asks are pretty pointless.  The 'sponsor' logos are just logos and don't indicate anything.  Those in the brand dept at the various entities may like to know........


Well, they've been listed as sponsors for two years running now. Usually organisations are quite particular about what they associate themselves with (assuming they're even aware that they're on  Wave's promotional material).


----------



## aka (Aug 3, 2018)

editor said:


> Well, they've been listed as sponsors for two years running now. Usually organisations are quite particular about what they associate themselves with (assuming they're even aware that they're on  Wave's promotional material).


'listed as sponsors' ....... they wish.  a logo was stuck at the bottom of a page (said logo probably scraped from a website).


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

aka said:


> 'listed as sponsors' ....... they wish.  a logo was stuck at the bottom of a page (said logo probably scraped from a website).


Well, again, brands and organisations are usually swift to clamp down on unauthorised usage. Maybe they did agree to something but it sure as hell ain't what they're getting


----------



## TopCat (Aug 3, 2018)

The sponsors are not real. I know this.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

TopCat said:


> The sponsors are not real. I know this.


Lambeth MUST know about this though, no?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Lambeth MUST know about this though, no?


Complaints after the non event this weekend will prompt action.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2018)

Another year, another non event 

Brixton Wave 2018 turns out to be another non-event, as three day festival is cancelled without explanation


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Another year, another non event
> 
> Brixton Wave 2018 turns out to be another non-event, as three day festival is cancelled without explanation



This is so crap.

If Council wanted to get rid of Lee Jasper and Brixton Splash they could have least replaced it with something worth going to.

As it is they have scrapped what was popular event.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 12, 2018)

We're keeping an eye on the funding once again at Buzz.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 20, 2018)

For the record: Lambeth didn't provide any funding for the failed Wave in the past twelve months.


----------



## aka (Aug 21, 2018)

Ah facts eh. Got to love them facts.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

aka said:


> Ah facts eh. Got to love them facts.


What does that even mean?


----------



## aka (Aug 21, 2018)

It means it’s a non-story and a waste of everyone’s time discussing. Wave was never going to happen, even the Council worked that out. Time to shut this thread down eh?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 21, 2018)

aka said:


> It means it’s a non-story and a waste of everyone’s time discussing. Wave was never going to happen, even the Council worked that out. Time to shut this thread down eh?


Do we know if they paid back the 8k-ish the council gave wave last year?
*Edit* Sorry, checked and wave invoiced for 8k and the expenditure was 'approved', was it paid? And refunded?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 21, 2018)

Time for someone to reclaim Wave I think.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

aka said:


> It means it’s a non-story and a waste of everyone’s time discussing. Wave was never going to happen, even the Council worked that out. Time to shut this thread down eh?


If it's of no interest to you, there's no reason for you to keep on posting. From speaking to people around town, there's still plenty of interest in what exactly went on with Wave.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Do we know if they paid back the 8k-ish the council gave wave last year?
> *Edit* Sorry, checked and wave invoiced for 8k and the expenditure was 'approved', was it paid? And refunded?


It's OK. aka has declared it a 'non story' so he must have all the facts to hand. So tell us about what happened to the money, aka .


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 22, 2018)

aka said:


> It means it’s a non-story and a waste of everyone’s time discussing. Wave was never going to happen, even the Council worked that out. Time to shut this thread down eh?



So a major UK street festival that was shut down by the Council, who then switched support - _and financial backing_ - to a rival street party that has gone AWOL for two years is a non-story?


----------



## aka (Aug 23, 2018)

Yep. Lambeth Council shut Splash because it had turned in to an unmanageable shitshow. They had a brief dalliance with the Wave idiots but realised early that was bollocks, and here we are 2 years later. 

It was a story 18 months ago. It isn’t now. 

Splash will not return. Wave will not appear. £8k to flush out these choppers feels like a bargain. 

I may be wrong.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2018)

aka said:


> It was a story 18 months ago. It isn’t now.



You did see that the Wave website for 2018 had Lambeth as a partner?

Nothing to see here.


----------



## aka (Aug 23, 2018)

Aspirational Logo Syndrome

Mostly trust and funds are bothered if you don’t put the logo up. They really don’t have a team doing the opposite. 

The ‘who wants to be a millionaire’ lawyers are on it if you borrow their stuff and Ministry of Sound are brutal. Wow betide the hairdresser borrowing ‘head candy’ or however that needs to be spelled. 

Ps. Fancy Funkin Chicken still has their WiFi up. Maybe someone should tell them.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2018)

Righto. We'll stick the Lambeth logo up on Buzz and see how long that lasts.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 23, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Righto. We'll stick the Lambeth logo up on Buzz and see how long that lasts.


Different context


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Different context



How so?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Different context


Please explain why.  How about if I put the logo on a Brixton Buzz club night to make it look like it was being backed and approved by the council?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2018)

aka said:


> Ps. Fancy Funkin Chicken still has their WiFi up. Maybe someone should tell them.


Sorry. What possible relevance has the status of their wi-fi to Brixton Wave?


----------



## ricbake (Aug 23, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Righto. We'll stick the Lambeth logo up on Buzz and see how long that lasts.





editor said:


> Please explain why.  How about if I put the logo on a Brixton Buzz club night to make it look like it was being backed and approved by the council?



Well it would have to be ironic!


----------



## aka (Aug 23, 2018)

Be sure to do screenshots and stuff.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2018)

aka said:


> Be sure to do screenshots and stuff.


You're jumping all over the place here. Why should anyone take screenshots? And what about the wi-fi?


----------



## aka (Aug 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Sorry. What possible relevance has the status of their wi-fi to Brixton Wave?


 Both are dead and yet strangely somehow alive. Schrödinger’s cat of a thread.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2018)

aka said:


> Both are dead and yet strangely somehow alive. Schrödinger’s cat of a thread.


That really makes no sense at all. That  Chicken place existed and has simply closed down, with the router left plugged in. Brixton Wave never existed, despite constantly claiming to be happening.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

FFS. They're back again. 

Twice-failed Brixton Wave announces 2019 festival with backing from Lambeth Council


----------



## TopCat (Oct 29, 2018)

Tickets booked.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Tickets booked.



If by some miracle it does take place, I predict it to be a very, very different offering to Brixton Splash with a big nu-Brixton sheen.


----------



## salem (Oct 29, 2018)

Fooled once and that's just life, fooled twice and you can say fair enough for giving them another go, third time you have to start wondering what Lambeth's ulterior motives are.


----------



## aka (Oct 29, 2018)

salem said:


> Fooled once and that's just life, fooled twice and you can say fair enough for giving them another go, third time you have to start wondering what Lambeth's ulterior motives are.


There's no ulterior motive.
LBL:"sure you can apply for licences and permission and stuff for a thing, fill in this here form"
Wave:"Cool - support!, must blog that"


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

aka said:


> There's no ulterior motive.
> LBL:"sure you can apply for licences and permission and stuff for a thing, fill in this here form"
> Wave:"Cool - support!, must blog that"


Except Wave invoiced Lambeth nearly £9k for the first non-existing festival and claim to enjoy the council's "full support" for this third attempt.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 29, 2018)

Come to the November thing we can ask questions and that.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Come to the November thing we can ask questions and that.


Forgive my lack of enthusiasm but after taking time out to post up information about their first two wastes of time, I'll leave it. The fact that they're holding it at the Dept Store makes me wonder if the grasping hands of Squire & Partners are going to be all over this (see: Brixton Design Trail).

Anyway, please report back!


----------



## aka (Oct 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Except Wave invoiced Lambeth nearly £9k for the first non-existing festival and claim to enjoy the council's "full support" for this third attempt.


Repetition.  I say there is 'No Ulterior Motive'.
Show me the support from LBL for this one.  It doesn't exist.  Wave are bullshitting. (again).


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

aka said:


> Repetition.  I say there is 'No Ulterior Motive'.
> Show me the support from LBL for this one.  It doesn't exist.  Wave are bullshitting. (again).


It's stated very clearly in their event page: 


> And finally we’re delighted to confirm our partnership with Lambeth Council granting us their complete support, with the proceedings being and be opened by the Lambeth Mayoral office.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 30, 2018)

editor said:


> It's stated very clearly in their event page:


And their material still contains some of the worst grammar and typographical errors I’ve seen in public.  

‘With Lambeth granting us their complete support’. Sounds like they are desperate to prove a point. 

Sounds like another amateur shitshow.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 30, 2018)

I think it will be an opportunistic attempt to bounce local business owners into supporting Wave. Probably just to secure match funding and still provide no event.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2018)

They could do with someone to check over their spolling...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Most crucially, will there be any free booze?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Most crucially, will there be any free booze?


I bet the Brixton Brewery will be all over this if the 'festival' goes ahead.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 30, 2018)

editor said:


> I bet the Brixton Brewery will be all over this if the 'festival' goes ahead.



There will be free nothing. Not for the people. Just free money for the parasites (thankfully incompetent beyond belief) who are pushing for this.

Still awaiting info on the accounts of Wave. I stress this as the sub ten grand they got from Lambeth Council might be small beer outweighed by match funding from elsewhere.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 30, 2018)

editor said:


> I bet the Brixton Brewery will be all over this if the 'festival' goes ahead.


Sponsorship if they can restrict shops selling other brands?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2018)

TopCat said:


> There will be free nothing. Not for the people. Just free money for the parasites (thankfully incompetent beyond belief) who are pushing for this.
> 
> Still awaiting info on the accounts of Wave. I stress this as the sub ten grand they got from Lambeth Council might be small beer outweighed by match funding from elsewhere.


Oh I wasn't assuming that they'd be giving away anything for free: I just think that there would be no end of nu-Brixton businesses lining up to get their branding slapped all over this if if gets presented in a suitably anodyne and 'iconic' manner.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 30, 2018)

I'd crash the 'launch' evening happily if there's free booze (and promptly fuck off when it runs out). It'd be like a council tax rebait, considering Ive technically paid towards their event funding.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 30, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh I wasn't assuming that they'd be giving away anything for free: I just think that there would be no end of nu-Brixton businesses lining up to get their branding slapped all over this if if gets presented in a suitably anodyne and 'iconic' manner.


I get you. Though this bunch of charlatans don't do actual work so their pitch to local business is based on their record and character.
 I can see them nicking Brixton brewery logos on the back of a two minute conversation though.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 30, 2018)

Brixton Wave Ltd (Co No *07071661)* appeared to have £730,654 in the bank as current assets Nov 2017


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Brixton Wave Ltd (Co No *07071661)* appeared to have £730,654 in the bank as current assets Nov 2017


How the fuck can that even be possible?!!


----------



## ricbake (Oct 30, 2018)

No indication of where or how it just appears...


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2018)

ricbake said:


> No indication of where or how it just appears...
> View attachment 151250


So Brixton Splash Ltd - with all their wads of cash - just morphed into Brixton Wave Ltd and took all the cash with them?


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 31, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Brixton Wave Ltd (Co No *07071661)* appeared to have £730,654 in the bank as current assets Nov 2017



Company No.07071661 at Companies House is *Brixton Splash Ltd*:

BRIXTON SPLASH LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

Is there any such company as "Brixton Wave Ltd"?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 31, 2018)

Fuck sake


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2018)

Something smells very wrong here. Why are they sitting on three quarters of a million pounds? Where did it all come from?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 1, 2018)

Smells wrong?  I'm gagging on the stench.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 1, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Company No.07071661 at Companies House is *Brixton Splash Ltd*:
> 
> BRIXTON SPLASH LTD - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
> 
> Is there any such company as "Brixton Wave Ltd"?


Not that I can see.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 1, 2018)

editor said:


> So Brixton Splash Ltd - with all their wads of cash - just morphed into Brixton Wave Ltd and took all the cash with them?


Can anyone clarify the meaning of this?

*Brixton Splash Ltd* is registered at Companies House under number 07071661.

A poster has posted that company's balance sheet at 30 November 2017 and described it as that of "Brixton Wave Ltd", when it appears that _no such company_ currently exists (not in the UK, at any rate).

Can anyone clarify how *Brixton Splash Ltd* is connected to, or involved with the various 'Brixton Wave' non-events which are the subject matter of this thread?

Apologies if I have missed something here.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 1, 2018)

They have 1 director overlap as far as I can see - Ros G. So they aren't the same organisations and Wave don't suddenly have a lump of cash. Brixton Splash Ltd went from assets of c£20k pa to a much bigger balance. 

If that was coming from a govt or LA, or grant contract then they would be obliged to state where that income came from. Them not doing that implies that the income isn't coming from that sort of source*. 

But then I can't see the Brixton Wave Co. House record to see how they are, or how they're registered?

*it looks like a capital asset, or legacy gift.


----------



## ricbake (Nov 1, 2018)

Isn't Wave just a feeble gentrified Splash?

I assumed they were associated but admit some confusion or error...


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 1, 2018)

In terms of marketing - probably yes. 

But as legal entities - No, Wave is Ros G and fronted by a random social media events company Value My Time - the one who hates what she calls "West London" when she means the West End etc. the same grammatical errors appear in her text and the Wave PR.  

Splash remains the same set of people who always ran Splash the Ltd Company.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm still baffled how Brixton Splash - an organisation which, as far as I can see, has no event to promote or stated purpose, can end up so loaded with cash with no apparent accountability. 
If anyone knows more about these things, I'd appreciate some digging.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 6, 2018)

What would you want to find out and to what purpose? Why don't you ask them?

Their 'purpose' would be set up in their company house documents - all available online along with their contact details.

Splash is an entity legally - so doesn't need an event - some individual may have given that cash to them to do with it whatever they want as outlined in my post above. All of that (subject to the usual money laundering things) is perfectly legal.

Perhaps stop using emotive phrases like 'loaded with cash', and 'no accountability' as they're complying with their regulatory framework and therefore legally accountable.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> What would you want to find out and to what purpose? Why don't you ask them?
> 
> Their 'purpose' would be set up in their company house documents - all available online along with their contact details.
> 
> ...


I said "no _apparent _accountability," which is a fair comment from a community viewpoint. In my opinion. And they are indeed loaded with cash for something that most people viewed as some sort of people's festival.

But what is their purpose and where did all the money come from? Their website (stuck in 2016) has no pertinent info.



> Founded in 2005, Brixton Splash is a not for profit community organisation providing a free one day community street carnival in the heart of Brixton


----------



## ricbake (Nov 6, 2018)

Splash website shows a claim to be sponsored by the Arts Council Lottery fund and I saw something about a donation from Keith Fitchett Memorial Housing Fund subject to conditions but can't find it now.

The year to November 2016 funds reduced by about £11,000.00
in the year to November 2017 they increased by over £715,000.00
£69.00 was pledged to their crowd fund site in 2016
The Web site was last updated in April 2017
Someone used tweeted their twitter in Feb, May and Aug 2018

May be they could use their funds to build a Splash Memorial public toilet....


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

Interesting development - it turns out that Rosalind Griffiths registered the trademark, 'Brixton Splash from infamous to famous'  without the knowledge or consent of the then committee.
She's just lost the trademark.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

Could anyone comment on the potential ramifications if a statement of accounts sent into Companies House turns out to be wildly inaccurate and not corrected for over a year?


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 10, 2018)

Well that depends on the history behind it doesn't it? And no one can really comment unless you post more evidence about your concerns, or the size, nature and type of inaccuracy. 

Which organisations and whose accounts are you referring to?  

You seem to be saying fraud has taken place. Co House aren't an investigatory body (see the 2006 Companies Act) - so if you have concerns - it's the police you raise them with.  Ultimate sanctions could be directors being struck off Co House and not being allowed to be a director again (fixed term or perpetuity) - although that requires evidence and an investigation and a decision. Plus fines, winding up, legal action etc.

However none of the entities we're talking about are large in Co House terms, and  fall under the micro entity small business rules for reporting - hence the top level not externally audited accounts etc. which have been accepted by CH.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> You seem to be saying fraud has taken place.


At no point have I _remotely _suggested fraud, and it's both inflammatory and irresponsible of you to try and make that suggestion. I was simply asking if there were any potential legal issues if a company posts up a wildly inaccurate financial statement to Companies House.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Interesting development - it turns out that Rosalind Griffiths registered the trademark, *'Brixton Splash from infamous to famous' * without the knowledge or consent of the then committee.
> She's just lost the trademark.


fuck me thats the shittest strapline ive ever heard  and then tried to copyright it lol.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Splash website shows a claim to be sponsored by the Arts Council Lottery fund and I saw something about a donation from Keith Fitchett Memorial Housing Fund subject to conditions but can't find it now.
> 
> The year to November 2016 funds reduced by about £11,000.00
> in the year to November 2017 they increased by over £715,000.00
> ...


where did 700K come from ?


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

ska invita said:


> fuck me thats the shittest strapline ive ever heard  and then tried to copyright it lol.


 

I'm baffled while they're still fighting over it given that Splash is clearly, err, dead in the water, with zero chance of ever returning.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm baffled while they're still fighting over it given that Splash is clearly, err, dead in the water, with zero chance of ever returning.


theres 700k in the bank though is there?


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

ska invita said:


> where did 700K come from ?


Apparently it's nowhere near that much after all and it was a 'simple error' that led to a wildly inflated figure being posted.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Apparently it's nowhere near that much after all and it was a 'simple error' that led to a wildly inflated figure being posted.


fuck me


----------



## TopCat (Dec 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Apparently it's nowhere near that much after all and it was a 'simple error' that led to a wildly inflated figure being posted.


How did you learn this?


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

TopCat said:


> How did you learn this?


I emailed them.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 10, 2018)

editor said:


> I emailed them.


Well can you share your questions you put to them? Plus the answers?


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Well can you share your questions you put to them? Plus the answers?


I'm researching an article for Buzz so will post it all up there, but I've already asked about how the error is made, why they still want the trademark, what their future plans are and how they intend to spend the money they do have.  They could of course tell me that it's none of my business, but Splash was most definitely seen as a community festival for the community.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 10, 2018)

editor said:


> At no point have I _remotely _suggested fraud, and it's both inflammatory and irresponsible of you to try and make that suggestion. I was simply asking if there were any potential legal issues if a company posts up a wildly inaccurate financial statement to Companies House.



Calm down - you asked a question, I answered. You said that you thought that they had returned 'wildly inaccurate financial statements to companies house".


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Calm down - you asked a question, I answered. You said that you thought that they had returned 'wildly inaccurate financial statements to companies house".


To repeat: I made no accusation of fraud which is clearly a defamatory claim. The ''wildly inaccurate financial statement to companies house" is not as it is a fact.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 10, 2018)

editor said:


> To repeat: I made no accusation of fraud which is clearly a defamatory claim. The ''wildly inaccurate financial statement to companies house" is not as it is a fact.


What do you mean by the word 'wildly'?  It suggests 'extremely' inaccurate.  Which could be due to either incompetence or an attempt to deliberately mislead.

FYI - the use of the word 'deliberate' in HMRC usage is not quite the same as one would normally use the term, as it can still include incompetence.  I know  that because I've challenged them on it (not as a result of my own affairs I might add).


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

discobastard said:


> What do you mean by the word 'wildly'?  It suggests 'extremely' inaccurate.


Oh great. You're joining in.

And to repeat for the *third* time: yes. The figure in their Companies House filing is massively, wildly, extremely, abso-fucking-lutely hugely inaccurate. That's why I have repeatedly used the word. No idea why you have to pop up and ask me what I meant when I've made it crystal clear.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh great. You're joining in.
> 
> And to repeat for the *third* time: yes. The figure in their Companies House filing is massively, wildly, extremely, abso-fucking-lutely hugely inaccurate. That's why I have repeatedly used the word. No idea why you have to pop up and ask me again.



HAND is a new one on me.  What does that mean?

If there is suspicion of fraud, or any form of tax evasion, HMRC will drop on them like a hammer.  But you're not disclosing what you know (or purport to know).  So it's not a particularly helpful discussion to have.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

discobastard said:


> If there is suspicion of fraud, or any form of tax evasion, HMRC will drop on them like a hammer.  But you're not disclosing what you know (or purport to know).  So it's not a particularly helpful discussion to have.


I don't "purport" to know anything - I am in direct contact with the company and - once again - I have not made a single reference to any accusation of fraudulent action, tax evasion or any other illegal action. I have *repeatedly* said this and made it crystal clear so I'm suspect that you're repeating this in an attempt to get me or this site into trouble. Do it again and you're banned.


----------



## salem (Dec 11, 2018)

If they are now aware of an inaccuracy in their filing, I'd expect them to already be on the case with getting ammend accounts submitted.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2018)

salem said:


> If they are now aware of an inaccuracy in their filing, I'd expect them to already be on the case with getting ammend accounts submitted.


They are, apparently, although I remain astonished how such a colossal error could have been made and remain unnoticed for so long.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 11, 2018)

Decimal point?


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2019)

I just noticed that their site is fucked. I would tweet to tell them but they blocked me.


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (Apr 9, 2019)

just like fyre festival....


----------



## TopCat (Apr 9, 2019)

editor said:


> I just noticed that their site is fucked. I would tweet to tell them but they blocked me.


They never had permission to use the logo's of other organisations and claim endorsement. If they had actually carried out business then it is likely prosecutions would have followed.


----------



## salem (Apr 10, 2019)

BRIXTON SPLASH LTD - Filing history (free information from Companies House)

So they have filed ammended accounts showing the 2017 assets as £7306 rather than the previously stated £730,654.

I find it amazing that those accounts were prepared and approved with such an obvious glaring mistake.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 10, 2019)

salem said:


> BRIXTON SPLASH LTD - Filing history (free information from Companies House)
> 
> So they have filed ammended accounts showing the 2017 assets as £7306 rather than the previously stated £730,654.
> 
> I find it amazing that those accounts were prepared and approved with such an obvious glaring mistake.


The new registered office is interesting:

Ruskin House is situated in its own grounds on Coombe Road, Croydon, South London. It is and has been an important centre of Britain's progressive movements for a century, with many organisations such as Momentum and Amnstey International meeting at the house regularly. It is the headquarters of the Communist Party of Britain and Croydon's Labour, Trade Union and Co-operative movements and is itself a co-operative.

Regarding the mistake in the accounts - as they quite rightly say under the Companies Act 2006 they do not need to have an audit - and indeed they didn't, which is why the mistake wasn't spotted.

Not sure who was in charge of business regulations in the Blair/Brown era, but this light-touch regulation should surely be changed.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 10, 2019)

salem said:


> BRIXTON SPLASH LTD - Filing history (free information from Companies House)
> 
> So they have filed ammended accounts showing the 2017 assets as £7306 rather than the previously stated £730,654.
> 
> I find it amazing that those accounts were prepared and approved with such an obvious glaring mistake.



I don’t. If you look at the state their website was in it’s fairly clear that the people running this enterprise are not particularly switched on to literacy (or indeed numeracy). 

It’s quite common to make what one might class as ‘stupid’ mistakes.

It’s easy to judge others by your own standards when actually, there’s a whole  load of other people in this world that operate in different ways. 

I used to work at HMV. Pinnacle catalogue numbers started with ‘7243’ or similar. Once when ordering two copies of a Siouxsie and the Banshees back catalogue album I typed it all up and tabbed to the next field. Without looking I’d actually ordered over 7,000 copies. 

They sent us 22 copies (cos that’s all they had). I got a massive bill king obviously. But I always wanted to know whether if they’d actually had 7,000 copies, they would have sent them to us. I suspect they would have [emoji16]

Anyway. People make stupid mistakes. Don’t worry about it.

Ps. There’s no guarantee that somebody ‘approved’ the accounts.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2019)

Here's how the Brixton Wave website is looking.



Their FB page is still advising people of an incoming 'cultural explosion', mind. I guess with their failure to ever put on a festival, they can advertise themselves as 'new' forever. 



> The Brixton Wave is a new 3-day festival that will debut in the Summer of 2019. Inspired by the range of ‘Fringe’ festivals that take place around the world, the wave will be a cultural explosion that captures the spirit of Brixton.


https://en-gb.facebook.com/brixtonwave/


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 12, 2020)

Never did happen, eh?


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Never did happen, eh?


Nope. And I guess we'll never know what happened to that seven grand.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 12, 2020)

I think Pat's on the back all 'round for all the efforts at exposing this grasping attempt to gain public money to carry out yet another water down Brixton make it safe push. 
A proud U75 effort. X


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 15, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I think Pat's on the back all 'round....


I see what you did there


----------

